# General > Recipes >  slow cooked Goat shoulder

## willjean

*Slow-cooked Goat Shoulder*
*Ingredients*
1  Boer goat shoulder (approx.1.2kg)
1 large red onion, thick dice
2 carrots, thick dice
1 celery stick, thick dice
4 garlic cloves
fresh rosemary
red wine
400 grams/1 can crushed tomatoes
*Method*
Heat a good glug of oil and a knob of butter in a casserole dish and place over a medium heat  the dish needs to be large enough to hold the goat shoulder and all the ingredients.
When the butter has melted and has started sizzling, season the goat shoulder with salt and pepper  break in a few small sprigs of rosemary and then place the shoulder skin side down in the pot.
You want to keep the heat up to form a lovely brown crust on the goat  it is important to get the colour on the meat now as it wont really change during the slow cooking. Once one side is golden, season the bone side and flip over. Due to the shape of the shoulder you wont get any even colouring here but you will be able to brown the fleshy underside of the shoulder.
Once it is all browned, remove from the pot  lower the heat and add in the onion, carrot, celery and garlic. You dont want the vegetables to brown, just to soften  once they have softened, pour in a half cup of red wine to deglaze the pan. Its good to use a hard spatula to scrap up any stuck bits at the bottom of the pot. When you add the wine to the pan, it needs to bubble quite rapidly so it burns off the alcohol and reduces. Add in another half cup of wine and the crushed tomatoes  let this bubble for a minute or so before returning the shoulder back into the pan  skin side up. Make sure the vegetables are neatly dispersed around the shoulder. Add enough water to almost cover the meat.
Take a large sheet of baking paper and push it into the pot so that it touches the top of the water  this helps to form a tighter seal.
Place the pot in a preheated 150°C oven and cook until tender  this shoulder took about 5 hours and I turned the meat over at the 2 and 3.5 hour mark. Youll known it is done when the feel the bone is actually free of the meat.

----------


## Dreamweaver

I think that sounds wonderfully scrummy - but where the divil did you get goat from???

----------

